# My Collie - Tess



## Lucas1233 (Apr 8, 2011)

Thought i'd join in with picture of my lovely border collie Tess !

The first day home !








Currently 7 Months old ! 


















Update *** Most Recent V








Regards,
Luke


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

I can't see the pictures!


----------



## Lucas1233 (Apr 8, 2011)

oops ! im using Imageshack should i be using something else ?

*FIXED*


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

no think you can use image shack, maybe its just my computer..wonder if others can see them!?


----------



## Lucas1233 (Apr 8, 2011)

Just fixed it


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

aw there we go she is beautiful, is she full collie?


----------



## Lucas1233 (Apr 8, 2011)

Not 100% I think there is some German Shepard down the line that I can see more now she is a bit older. Mostly Collie though.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

I could see a wee bit of Shepherd to, either way she is a gorgeous girl!


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

She needs to grow into them ears... Lovely looking girl... I thought GSD too  One of my fav crosses...


----------



## Lucas1233 (Apr 8, 2011)

haha, everyone makes a comment on her ears she is growing into them hehe :001_smile:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awwwwwwww shes sweet


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

She is lovely, I can see GSD, especially the head.


----------



## Lucas1233 (Apr 8, 2011)

Iv'e added another picture, This is the most recent of her 

As you can see she's growing into them ears haha !


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

She is absolutely adorable


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Shes very pretty


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

lol. she's so cute and the ears !!!!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

She is lovely


----------



## Lucas1233 (Apr 8, 2011)

Updated with a picture of her as a Pup !
Wouldn't think she was the same dog haha !
Thank's for the comment's i'll let Tess know haha ! 

- Luke


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi and welcome! she's sooooo! sweet!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

awww shes so cute!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Thx for updating the pictutres.
She's very pretty


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

Aww she's actually smiling in the first pic!!! Tooo cuuuute!!!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Awww - she's lovely - and I too can see the GSD in her. And I also love her ears - I actually prefer fully pricked-eared border collies to the more traditonal ears that tip over at the top.


----------

